# Turface Game Saver



## iziris (Dec 5, 2008)

A few weeks ago I contacted a local John Deere and asked about Turface. They were out at the time but was expecting to get Turface All Sport in a week. I called yesterday and the guy say that they were sent Turface Game Saver instead. Would anyone be able to tell me if this is safe to use as my substrate?
Thanks


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Have you tried Lesco?? They usually have that in stock. 

Anyways, the gamesaver is fine...its just like SMS and actually prevents compaction which should be better for the plants.

Good luck


----------



## jargonchipmunk (Oct 25, 2008)

john deere IS lesco I thought. or one of them owned the other.

anyway, I had a question related... is Schultz Aquatic Soil any different from SMS? The grain size is different, but it's not fertilized from what I can tell, it'd just kiln fired clay... just like the SMS. am I off here?


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

LOL...they MAY be related some how. There is a Lesco and a John Deere next to each other here in my neck of the woods...(2 bldings apart)

Not really sure about schultz aquatic soil. I know its much lighter that SMS (I currently have SMS).

Schultz is basically just Fullers Earth.


----------



## iziris (Dec 5, 2008)

Yea, Lesco bought John Deere from what I understand. Thanks for the info and I'm glad to hear that I can use that.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Interesting....guess they just stay open next to each other like that just for the branding people are used to.

Good luck with setting up the tank. Be interested in seeing it all set up when you are done.

Have you ever considered 3M color quartz or sand blasting sand? Are you going for a particular color or something?


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

I have turface in one of my tanks and I love it. Make sure to regularly check you kh and gh. They will drop when you first add this substrate but in a few week with buffers the hardness will stabilize.


----------



## gasteriaphile (Nov 25, 2008)

chagovatoloco said:


> I have turface in one of my tanks and I love it. Make sure to regularly check you kh and gh. They will drop when you first add this substrate but in a few week with buffers the hardness will stabilize.


I put some calcined clay in my first betta bowl and it tended to cloud the water. You did not find this problem in your use of it? Or, did you wash your Turface first really good?


----------



## goldfishes (Nov 26, 2008)

I just bought Turface Game Saver and love it! The only thing I didn't like is it is easily disturbed, but it settles quickly. Once the plants take root, there is no more disruption. At least, in my experience. And my cories love it, too.


----------

